# Anyone know anything about a POSS test?



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi gang,
Im thinking about switching careers. I have applied to a power plant for a maintance postition. The company contacted me last night and they want me to take a POSS test next Wednesday. I looked up some samples on the web, but im just wondering if there is anyone out there that may have taken one before that can walk me through the procedure.
Thanks
Morg


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Are you sure it's not a **** test? (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

LOL! I wondered when someone was going to go there.

POSS is Plant Operator Selection System.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I was thinking like sharpobject. I worked for a local power company for two summers in their environmental department when I was in College. The only test I had to take, was a drug test. I guess I got all the drugs right, because I got the job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you can find a practice test here scroll to bottom
http://www.firstenergycorp.com/career_center/technical_training/eei/index.html


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> Are you sure it's not a **** test? (sorry, couldn't resist)


I'm sure he'll have to take one of those too.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

sharpobject said:


> Are you sure it's not a **** test? (sorry, couldn't resist)


hahahahaha, I was going to post the same thing too!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks lilly.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

morgan8586 said:


> Hi gang,
> Im thinking about switching careers. I have applied to a power plant for a maintance postition. The company contacted me last night and they want me to take a POSS test next Wednesday. I looked up some samples on the web, but im just wondering if there is anyone out there that may have taken one before that can walk me through the procedure.
> Thanks
> Morg


I haven't heard of it, but as you said and Lilly posted, I would suggest just doing the practice tests and try to strategize that way.

We'll talk this weekend, but good luck.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Yeah, Im doing the practice tests. Over and over and over.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Does that mean you become our very own Homer?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Does that mean you become our very own Homer?


D'OH!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

good luck to you Morgan - let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm going insane.

Who uses these types of measurement anymore?
1 acre= 10 square chains
1 rod= .25 chains
1 furlong= 40 rods

20 chains=__furlongs answer:a-29,b-40,c-2,d-1,e-none

and the correct answer is c


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! 
Those types of tests are there to reduce the pool of people to those who have at least some sense. They really don't care how many rods are in a furlong. 

My favorites are the companies that download questions for the initial interview.

"Describe a situation where you disagreed with a co-worker. How did you handle it?"
"Describe a situation where you were disciplined by a supervisor"
"What is your biggest weakness?"

I am trying to get a job...why the hell would I tell you what my weaknesses are? ARGH!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, the test is over. It kicked my butt. There is no doubt in my mind that I did not pass. The sections were timed and I struggled to finish before time ran out. Oh well, nothing ventured is nothing gained.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im sorry to hear that morgan! im sure you'll something out there better for you!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sharpobject said:


> Are you sure it's not a **** test? (sorry, couldn't resist)


hillarious! :lolkin:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, the call came today to let me know the results of the test. To my surprise, I passed. I cant believe it. The grading curve on this thing has to be tremendous. Anyways, I interview next week for the job. Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sweet!
I guess sometimes we can catch a break!

Good luck with the interview Morg.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck on the interview Morgan.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Good luck on the interview Morg.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Like I said on the phone today, bruddah - good luck. You'll do great - and it's the best for you and your family. Gimme a shout after it's done. :smilekin:


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey gang, me again. 
Well, I nailed the interview and the call came to offer me a job. They want me to start on Feb 23rd. All that is left now is for me to pass the drug test and physical. I dont see any problem with either one. Thanks for everyones well wishes.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congrats Morgan! Now will you be pulling in the big bucks?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

I guess it just wasnt ment to be. My current employer, wont release me until april 1st. If I just quit, I would forfiet some big bucks. The new place, wouldnt work with me on the starting date. So, Morg got screwed.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry. Is it legal for your company to hold onto you for so long?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Sometimes when a window shuts, a door opens. Even when not seen at first.

Sucks right now, but maybe something better is just beyond the corner.


----------

